# Northern Portugal - Vilarinho do Monte



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

We are looking at purchasing a property in Vilarinho, and want to know if anyone knows this area, or is from there? Pictures?

We live in Maine, USA, and are needing all the assistance we can get. Like a local lawyer?

Marian


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Marian,
You would probably be better off finding a lawyer in Chaves, this is the nearest big city to your proposed purchase. Look for advogado here.
http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&s...l=2739l14688l0l47l35l3l14l0l1l276l3570l0.10.8


----------



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, that is where I will start. Do you know this area? We are hungry for information as what we have been able to find online is, so far, very limited.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I lived in Chaves for about 6 months, ask away.


----------



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful. Our goal is to purchase a restoration house and then spend our retirement fixing it up. The house we are looking at is in Vilarinho do Monte. A very large house, it does have rooms that are currently habitable, and lots of room to grow. Are you familiar with this village at all?

How about the climate? Is central heating a must, or can we survive the winter with just a fireplace. We are in Maine, so we are used to it being very cold in the winter.

What had you leave Northern Portugal?

I am finding this site very helpful, having already taken into consideration bringing a vehicle with us instead of purchasing one there. I know I have a lot of questions, just can't think of them now that I actually have a chance to ask them. Must be old age.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Marian,
I am not familiar with the village but have driven past it a few times. The climate is an extreme one, either very very hot or very very cold. I would suggest heating in all the rooms you intend using during the Winter. It also rained every day for 4 weeks whilst I was there too.
I left because I needed to be nearer to "the action" instead of rurality. This was before the motorway was completed and it took nearly 2 hours to reach Porto. The people are very friendly and welcoming, they survive mainly by growing grapes (Douro valley) and raising livestock. They are usually self-sufficient. There is also a McDonalds in Chaves.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

mariantobin said:


> We are looking at purchasing a property in Vilarinho, and want to know if anyone knows this area, or is from there? Pictures?
> 
> We live in Maine, USA, and are needing all the assistance we can get. Like a local lawyer?
> 
> Marian


Hello Marian

Before you jump in with both feet may I suggest you send me a Private Message, I will give you the contact details of an American lady friend of ours that did precisely what you are proposing to do not far from your choice of destination. She will put you on the right lines in the light of her experiences.


----------



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Hello Marian
> 
> Before you jump in with both feet may I suggest you send me a Private Message, I will give you the contact details of an American lady friend of ours that did precisely what you are proposing to do not far from your choice of destination. She will put you on the right lines in the light of her experiences.


Sounds just like what we are looking for. I have no idea how to send you a Private Message, but would be happy to comply if you tell me how.

Marian


----------



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

silvers said:


> Dear Marian,
> I am not familiar with the village but have driven past it a few times. The climate is an extreme one, either very very hot or very very cold. I would suggest heating in all the rooms you intend using during the Winter. It also rained every day for 4 weeks whilst I was there too.
> I left because I needed to be nearer to "the action" instead of rurality. This was before the motorway was completed and it took nearly 2 hours to reach Porto. The people are very friendly and welcoming, they survive mainly by growing grapes (Douro valley) and raising livestock. They are usually self-sufficient. There is also a McDonalds in Chaves.


Rural is exactly what we are looking for. Very rural. Here in Maine our winters get as cold at Zero degrees Farenheit, and the summers as hot as 95 degrees Farenheit. Not sure how that compares - need to brush up on the Metric System. One of the reasons we are leaving this country is to get away from places like McDonalds - here you can't get away from them.

Marian


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You will love the area, Ponte de Lima and Barcelos are lovely towns to visit. You may be sick of a taste of home right now but 12 months in, you may feel differently.
It gets to around minus 5 in the winter and the hottest I ever had it there was 109.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Private messages Easy 

You need to be logged in

Go to User CP at top of this Forum on the far left hand side

Hey Presto half way down the page Messages

Any problems please come back


----------

